# The annual what did you get thread!



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Let go ahead and start it. I walked out with a new shimano, outcast custom rod, two tubs of gulp shrimp, 3' gaff, small net, fish bat all three for the yak, and some hooks and various t shirts I'll post a pic soon. Let's see what you got!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## buckfever (Oct 15, 2012)

I got some shirts, a bunch of tackle. 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

Stradic ci4 2500, battle 3000, crucial rod, stellar lite rod and a dexter knife. Too good of a deal to pass up. Thanks outcast!


----------



## mdmack (Mar 23, 2011)

Terez, couple dexters, new fighing belt, couple reels full of braid, a bag full of sabikis, swivels, and hooks. Some tshirts and gotchas.


----------



## MCNABB51BOI (Mar 7, 2008)

how much were the battles


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

new trout and red fish killer. Thanks for spooling her up fink don't work to hard buddy!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## MCNABB51BOI (Mar 7, 2008)

thats a sexy trout rod right there


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Alright now that I'm on the right thread here's the goods yall. Let see em yall know the rules (at least for the hunting section) pics or it didn't happen. Lol









Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Custom Cobia rod, a bunch of Gotchas, mirrolures, wire cutters, dexter knife all for under $100.

Thanks Outcast!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Battle 8000, Shakespeare Tiger Lite Jigging Rod, Dexter knife, two pink stretch 30's and one purple, fish bat, some rigging crap. Insane deals. Thanks Outcast!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy..... (Mar 2, 2014)

a little bit of tackle


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy..... (Mar 2, 2014)

and a couple sweet rods and reels


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

MCNABB51BOI said:


> how much were the battles


Battle 8000 was $85


----------



## Undead (Aug 12, 2010)

Is that the Outcast custom inshore rod? If so, what are they asking for them currently? Thanks.



jmunoz said:


> new trout and red fish killer. Thanks for spooling her up fink don't work to hard buddy!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Penn Battle 6000, Key Largo Custom 7' King/Cobia rod, Hand Gaff, 1/2 oz Wax Wing, 2 Cobia Jigs, and a Pink Calcutta hat for the lady. Was tempted to grab two battles at $80.00 a pop, but just couldn't get the wallet to let me do it.

Munoz, How much were the bats? I walked right by them and never picked one up... Gonna need me a billy club for the Cobia this spring lol.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

BigRed38 said:


> Penn Battle 6000, Key Largo Custom 7' King/Cobia rod, Hand Gaff, 1/2 oz Wax Wing, 2 Cobia Jigs, and a Pink Calcutta hat for the lady. Was tempted to grab two battles at $80.00 a pop, but just couldn't get the wallet to let me do it.
> 
> Munoz, How much were the bats? I walked right by them and never picked one up... Gonna need me a billy club for the Cobia this spring lol.


 
how much are the cobia jigs goin for


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

J0nesi said:


> how much are the cobia jigs goin for


I paid a tad over 17 for those two, so about 8.50 a pop.


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

I will post pictures later. 3 Penn reels, 1 Shimano reel, 3 Shimano rods, 1 rod I forget the name but someone said it was a 139.00 rod for 25.00; 5 packs of Vudu shrimp, a t-shirt, fishing gloves, some DOA shrimp, several rattle traps, new hat, couple of trout rigs, weights, pair of shorts, and a few miscelaneous lures! $439.68. I figure it is well over $700.00 worth of stuff. I still have to go to Pensacola Kayak & Sail to get the tackle box for behind the seat with the rod holders. I will be pretty well set up then.
I almost got a really really good deal on the Shimano Spheros. It was marked 91.00 and the guy rang up 16.00. I was watching the register and saw the 16.00 come up. I said what was 16.00 dollars? I told him he better take another look. Oopsy. They were all going so fast and non-stop at 5:30am I kinda felt sorry for the guy. To his credit, it didn't say $91.00 it just said 91. Upside down it is clearly a 16.
Anyway, great deals. If you haven't been yet, you should go. I may have to go back.
Thanks Outcast!!!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy..... (Mar 2, 2014)

I admire your honesty. there are lots of folks who would have let that ride. good on ya.


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

Here said:


> I admire your honesty. there are lots of folks who would have let that ride. good on ya.


Do unto others.....


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Undead said:


> Is that the Outcast custom inshore rod? If so, what are they asking for them currently? Thanks.


Yea that's it and regular they where 129 and I think with discount it's 107. But the one I grabbed had 79.99 wrote on the tag so I grabbed it. And this was inside so I'm not shure if they had some outside at a different price 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

BigRed38 said:


> Penn Battle 6000, Key Largo Custom 7' King/Cobia rod, Hand Gaff, 1/2 oz Wax Wing, 2 Cobia Jigs, and a Pink Calcutta hat for the lady. Was tempted to grab two battles at $80.00 a pop, but just couldn't get the wallet to let me do it.
> 
> Munoz, How much were the bats? I walked right by them and never picked one up... Gonna need me a billy club for the Cobia this spring lol.


I'm really not shure the one I had looked liked the price was rubbed off I think he charged me like 5 or 10 for it 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Dang missing a hell of a sale, sucks being 340 miles away.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

The last 4 sales total I spent over $2000....This time just $112...Just some odds and ends..


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

If someone knows, what kind of discount are they doing for braids? I need to spool a battle 8000 i bought there this morning. 50lb or 65lb test.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Outcast Spending*

I brought my lovely wife with me so I can say it's not a surprise when I bought it all. I got a few Dexters, a fighting belt, Simano reels, Williamson lures, t-shirts and some stretch lures. I was hoping to get a 125 or so Yeti but the dealer rep was no where in sight and only a 15% discount so I'll hold off for now. Sure would like to load one of those on my boat. Maybe next time.


----------



## Navi-Gator (Feb 21, 2014)

Kenton said:


> If someone knows, what kind of discount are they doing for braids? I need to spool a battle 8000 i bought there this morning. 50lb or 65lb test.


The green power pro was $18.95 a spool for the 30# and 50# @ 300 yards


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

This was the first time I have ever been. I just happened to be in town today for a dentist appointment with our own Caspr21, so I decided to swing by just to say "hello" to Tommy and Anthony. Wish I knew how big some of these discounts were years ago!! More than 50% off most of the things I pay premium for, namely hooks, braid, and flourocarbon! I could have VERY easily spent thousands. A-list marlin lures for under $30, normally $70-90. I pity the fool that doesn't come by and take advantage of these deals. As always, outstanding customer service from Anthony and Tommy. Go support this great LOCAL tackle shop!


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast Sale*

I really appreciate all the kind words. Thanks also for the honesty on the undercharge of the reel. That was a standup move. This has been a great first day. I can't believe the number of people here at opening in the rain, I really appreciate it. I apologize for the food only lasting 1-1/2 hours. I had 500 burgers and 450 hotdogs and they were gone in that short of a time. This was an amazing crowd. We will be working hard this afternoon re-stocking the tents, they have been hammered. Tomorrows food will be mostly shrimp. I ordered 500 pounds of crawfish to go with the shrimp but I can only get about 120 pounds. They are scarce. I ordered more shrimp to make up for it though. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Very neat to see folks you haven't talked to in awhile and also meeting new people. I know of two instances where a customer didn't get something rung up and yet they went back to make sure they paid for it. That says a lot. 
Another great sale by Tommy and the Outcast crew. Thanks for your individual help Wade, David, and Mr. "Triple FFF" himself, James Fink. 

There were some VERY GOOD deals to be had. 
2 Outcast rods, 1 inshore and 1 jigging
2 Shimano reels
Voodoo shrimp , Flourocarbon, hooks, tubs of gulp, Dexter knives, jig heads, soft plastics, Mirrodine, and more stuff, just can't remember it all.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Day 1: 2 shimano long sleeves shirts, 1 pack of Mustad hooks. 
I was in line when the credit card machine went down, so the wait was longer than expected. 
Will come back tomorrow to get some more stuff.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I needed a new spinning reel, so I got a Shimano Saragosa SW10000 and a Shimano Tallus rod.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

picked up a kershaw fillet knife, some 5/0 owners in red, a few packs of gulps, some trolling lures, surface poppers, plugs, a pair of rod sleeves. will be back saturday, maybe even friday.

Anyone buy any costas? didnt see the usual giftcard deal they had going on but im sure they had it somewhere.


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

MrPhoShiz said:


> picked up a kershaw fillet knife, some 5/0 owners in red, a few packs of gulps, some trolling lures, surface poppers, plugs, a pair of rod sleeves. will be back saturday, maybe even friday.
> 
> Anyone buy any costas? didnt see the usual giftcard deal they had going on but im sure they had it somewhere.


I did, you "got" a gift card, but this year could use it towards the glasses. Or if you wanted anything else in the store.


----------



## buckfever (Oct 15, 2012)

I ended up going back after work and picking up a few more items. 









Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

i got a sweet shimano compre inshore medium spinning rod 71 bucks marked down from 119. wish i would have gotten 2. got a little 48 gallon cooler for 24 bucks as well and a cheaper daiwa laguna medium action casting rod (22$ marked down from $45) that will match the color pattern of the daiwa tatula r100xsl baitcaster i just ordered. Also got a couple vudu and savage gear shrimp. The sale was rediculous for rod prices. they had shimano crucials for 90-100 bucks. Damn... i want another shimano compre rod


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

buckfever said:


> I ended up going back after work and picking up a few more items.
> 
> View attachment 242377
> 
> ...


What was the deal on the t-shirts if you don't mind?


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

I think t shirt were $10 each


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Two packs of hooks, four donuts, and a jug of orange juice. 

Sent from my Z998 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Uh i already ate the donuts before lunch? Yall still want pics?

Sent from my Z998 using Tapatalk


----------



## buckfever (Oct 15, 2012)

Trophy05 said:


> What was the deal on the t-shirts if you don't mind?


Most of the normal tshirts were 10 each. 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

jcasey said:


> I needed a new spinning reel, so I got a Shimano Saragosa SW10000 and a Shimano Tallus rod.


I got there too late to get the 10000, but ended up with the Saragosa 25000, so I now have a backup anchor windlass and trailer winch. 

Lots of other swivels and hooks and knives and stuff

Steve


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Kenton said:


> Battle 8000, Shakespeare Tiger Lite Jigging Rod, Dexter knife, two pink stretch 30's and one purple, fish bat, some rigging crap. Insane deals. Thanks Outcast!


Thought they didn't have any Shakespeare Ugly Sticks?


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Trophy05 said:


> I did, you "got" a gift card, but this year could use it towards the glasses. Or if you wanted anything else in the store.



Sweet I was hoping they would do that again. I was planning on spending another $200 on tackle neways haha


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

How much are the Costa's going for?


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy..... (Mar 2, 2014)

lastcast said:


> Thought they didn't have any Shakespeare Ugly Sticks?


I saw a few shakespeare's but not a single ugly stick.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Here said:


> I saw a few shakespeare's but not a single ugly stick.


They had the gx2 ugly stik inside I was gonna try to get one fri after work if they still have any


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

They also have the ugly Stik tiger. The costas are retail but you get an outcast gift card worth 50, 60, or more depending on the price point of the glasses you buy.


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

They had some Costas inside early this morning on sale rather than with a gift card, so I got a pair of 580 green mirrors. That was after adding a couple Terez rods, a Stradic CI4+, and a Saltist 6500 to the collection from outside. After freezing in New England for the past couple months, a little rain was a welcome sight--much better than a foot of snow. It's nice to be back home!

Is there a prize for the one who drove the farthest to the sale? I got in Wednesday night after a 1400 mile 2 day drive.

Before some of you wise guys reply, I'll answer the question myself. Yes, the prize is great deals on quality tackle.


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

TarponDan said:


> Is there a prize for the one who drove the farthest to the sale? I got in Wednesday night after a 1400 mile 2 day drive.


Dayum!! Are you going to fish while you're in town, at least?


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Foxtrot, I live in Pensacola, but had to go north for a few months. I plan to do lots of fishing with this tackle, and scheduled my return home in time for the sale.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I got Logan a Fierce 6000 and a rod fer it, bunch of vodoo and other miscellaneous junk. Not too hard on the pocket this time!!!


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Picked up a few cheap surf rods, some shorts, another dexter, mirolures couple badonkadonks, a pair of pliers 7 strand and some a large sebile hard bait. The outcast inshore custom is a steal for $60 wow I've never gotten that kind of action out of a 17mr


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

I picked up a team diawa x drop shot rod,pliers, and had 4 reels spooled and ready for this season. Going back today to pick up a few more stuff lol


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Penn Battle 4000!! I HAD to buy 2, they were only $70 each. New knife, lures, braid, Seagur Floro leader, hooks, and my wife bought a green and pink rod/reel combo! We are VERY lucky to have a local tackle shop like this!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Dang, i went back...again. Battle 7000, TLD 15, two 12" Wooly Boogers (black/purple, orange/black), one 9" bahama lure (green/blue)(INSANE DEALS), a couple stretch 30's, some random smaller trolling jets, and some 80# Momoi's Hi-Catch.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Add to my list a pier net, some seagur leader, a spool of PP, and a bunch of weights.


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

Purchased a Daiwa Tatula bait caster and a shimano rod and just some Vudu shrimp. Plus some diamond braid which to me is better then power pro. But overall it was a good sale and thanks for the grub!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

New Dexter,new sharpener,some floro carbon,some pp slick,assorted hooks,and the shrimp and crawfish and potatos and corn were on FIRE!Outcast comes through AGAIN!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

2 nice inexpensive rods and reels, nothing to pricy just to get them busted up... I could only find 2 of these ones, if I could have found 5 I would have bought 5...


----------



## pierboy01 (Jun 2, 2010)

Made the drive from Hattiesburg this morning and loaded up on Williamson jigs, Sebile magic swimmers and a few waxwing jigs along with a few other things. Spent just over 500.00 but worth every penny.:thumbup:


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Went back again today walk out with a outcast cobia rod a sweet outcast inshore rod fish scaler few jigs and a belly full of shrimp thanks outcast for the amazing sales and food


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

noodlez94 said:


> Went back again today walk out with a outcast cobia rod a sweet outcast inshore rod fish scaler few jigs and a belly full of shrimp thanks outcast for the amazing sales and food


aww man did they have some medium outcast custom inshore rods for sale discounted today? i couldn't find any yesterday at 415am I really wanted well i still want one lol but thats a 1 hour and 15 drive for me 1 way


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Tcheeks38 said:


> aww man did they have some medium outcast custom inshore rods for sale discounted today? i couldn't find any yesterday at 415am I really wanted well i still want one lol but thats a 1 hour and 15 drive for me 1 way


Yes they do their the guide series that are 129 but are marked down to 60 they are amazing after I picked mine up today I went and tossed a mirodine for a minute and have never seen that kinda action before.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Hopin4aboat said:


> Yes they do their the guide series that are 129 but are marked down to 60 they are amazing after I picked mine up today I went and tossed a mirodine for a minute and have never seen that kinda action before.


Dang I should of waited till today I couldn't get the one I wanted yesterday because it came out to 107. But I found another one that was marked 79.99 plus tax. I wonder if that was the mistake he was talking about he made on em yesterday? If so I shure would like to come trade this 6'6 for the longer one 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Are yall talking about the outcast rods like this one ?









Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Tcheeks38 said:


> aww man did they have some medium outcast custom inshore rods for sale discounted today? i couldn't find any yesterday at 415am I really wanted well i still want one lol but thats a 1 hour and 15 drive for me 1 way


They sure do I might go back for a trifecta visit lol I live the same distance you do I know the pain of the drive but this time I didn't take a gas guzzler there wich help me out today


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

They have them in 3 difrent lengths I got the 7'6 one I belive the others were 7'0 and 6'6


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Any Terez jigging rods left in the tent?


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

jmunoz said:


> Are yall talking about the outcast rods like this one ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the one


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast Sale*

Wow guys I really am glad you all enjoyed it so far. I have a new load of the Mirrolure 17MR's coming tonight. Most colors but only about 72 of each. They will go fast tomorrow. Also about another 600 sabiki rigs for a $1.00. Tomorrow is BBQ.


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

When do doors open tomorrow?


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

Dang i want one of those inshore customs so bad. I don't think i can make it out there again though. I would like to thank Tommy though. I had to have annoyed the crap out of him the couple weeks leading up to the sale but he was great and very helpful even though he has been swamped setting up and working the sale.

If anybody happens to get 1 too many of those 7' or 7'6" medium heavy cork handle split grip rods at that 60$ sale price and is "trying to get their money back" while also helping out a fellow fishing enthusiast let me know lol.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Because of you, Outcast....


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I got overwhelmed my first day and accidentally got a 7ft cobia rod. I got some more stuff today and they let me swap out my 7 foot for an 8 foot rod. I thought that was really cool of them and it really satisfied me as a customer. I can't wait to use it.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Got 2 reels spooled, they did have the 40# marine blue super 8, some wire leader for king season, some bass plastics, and a few other bits of terminal tackle. Thanks Outcast for a great sale and great prices.


----------



## rjl2001 (Apr 20, 2008)

Is there a Spring and Fall Outcast sale like this, or is it once a year only? 

Been hearing about this for a long time, and definitely glad I was able to stop in. Between working and being sick only had a little over an hour to spend, but next time will make sure to get a day off and make day of it. Only downside is they were out of the Penn Battle 3000 or 4000 outside, so I decided to try out a Fierce. Really great sale prices.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

rjl2001 said:


> Is there a Spring and Fall Outcast sale like this, or is it once a year only?
> 
> Been hearing about this for a long time, and definitely glad I was able to stop in. Between working and being sick only had a little over an hour to spend, but next time will make sure to get a day off and make day of it. Only downside is they were out of the Penn Battle 3000 or 4000 outside, so I decided to try out a Fierce. Really great sale prices.


There usually is two sales a year 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

On a side note I got a chance to break in the new saros 3000 and outcast custom rod tonight. Heck of a way to put a trout setup to the test









Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

$162


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Went again today hoping for one of the spinning Terez jigging rods, none under the tent. (kicking myself for not getting it first day) Ended up buying one of the medium outcast custom 7' rods. What a bad little rod, can't wait to stick it to a pompano. It's such a nice rod the misses wants one too. Going back again in the morning. Excellent sale, as always Tommy!


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

TheLongshanks88 said:


> $162


Sweet! Looks like you could open a mobile bait shop!


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Didn’t really take full advantage this time; the wallet wasn’t where it needed to be but I did pick-up a tub of Gulp Jerk Shad, a tub of Gulp shrimp, three Mirrodine 17mrs, and two popping corks.


----------

